# LA Fitness Expo 2010



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

LA Fitness Expo 2010 One week to go to California’s largest Bodybuilding and Fitness Event: The Bodybuilding.com Los Angeles Fitness Expo presented by Gaspari Nutrition and Pro Fight Supplements coming to The Los Angeles Convention Center on January 23-24, 2010. For bodybuilding fans we’ll have over 250 exhibits of interest filled with the latest in [...]

*Read More...*


----------

